

Should we interrogate the 'Diversity in Tech' narrative? - bevacqua
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/04/04/thankyouellenpao-now-we-can-interrogate-the-diversity-in-tech-narrative/

======
borgia
I read this piece when @Nero posted it on Twitter recently. I generally find
his content and that of Allum Bokhari to be pretty on point with regards to
the current narrative being slung at the IT industry. The rest of Breitbart is
disappointingly awful though, admittedly.

This article is spot on. The "diversity in tech" narrative is toxicity fueled
by "journalists" sitting on the fringe of the industry looking for clicks to
bait. There is not the supply of candidates to satiate the socialist race and
gender quotas those pushing the narrative demand. In fact, they're almost
mandating that people be hired simply because they belong to a certain race,
or to a certain gender.

You're not allowed question or interrogate the narrative. In their own words -
"Listen and Believe".

